# Switch to CC's??



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

No other place to get better advice than here, so here it goes...

I have recently been smoking more CCs, mostly ones that were gifted to me as I have a very small collection of em. I am starting to enjoy them more than some non CCs now. I keep having this thought in my head, even while smoking a fantastic Cohiba over the weekend, should I switch and go all Cuban? Do a 50-50 split, a 60cc-40noncc-80cc-20noncc split, 100% cuban?? My head hurts...

To the guys that smoke mostly CCs, do you smoke non CCs, and if you do, at what ratio do you smoke CCs VS non CCs? Do you collect both? If you started with non CCs and want to make the switch to CCs, how did you go about doing this? 

I probably have like 20 CCs and about 800 non CCs...one thing I know if I switch, is I cant have 800 of each! Might have to find a new wife...lol. I cant smoke em all either since I'm not a daily smoker, more like 1 or 2 a week only.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I keep em both, there are many NC brands that I love and will probably never give up, then there are a few Cubans that I love as well so I always try and keep them stocked, if you still enjoy your NCs no reason to do a complete 360...a nice mix is what I like.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

You may discover that the decision has been made already, you just aren't aware of it yet. You'll reach for Cubans more and more often and your non's will be neglected. 

Just go with it, you'll figure it out.

You can always donate your non's to the troops.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Keep the NCs you love.

Sell all the rest.

Buy Cubans with the proceeds from the sale.

Life is simple my friend.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Ray hit it on the head. I would'nt overthink it. Maybe start with a few fivers to find which CC's you really enjoy. With a purchase here and there you'll have a nice collection in no time.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I keep em both, there are many NC brands that I love and will probably never give up, then there are a few Cubans that I love as well so I always try and keep them stocked, if you still enjoy your NCs no reason to do a complete 360...a nice mix is what I like.


Going 100% habanos was something I dont think I can do, cause I do enjoy some NCs. But there are only a few that I like, Liga Privada, Davidoff maduros, so I'd like to keep those around. I get what you are saying, but trying to see if I should just do a split more evenly on CC and NCs


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I still keep a few NCs. If they are gifted I will smoke them. I can count on one hand the NCs that I will still spend money on. I have to follow my tastes! All good advice so far, IMO.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Keep the NCs you love.
> 
> Sell all the rest.
> 
> ...


Well you are pretty much summing it up right here! :smoke:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Arnie is correct and I suppose you know the answer.
Frankly, I smoke what I like.
Can only tell you that I am not likely to buy another
NC. If I visit a B&M, of course, I buy an NC,but it is a Padron
or something along those lines. 

The first challenge is that you have to stop chasing
the newest and latest bouquet NC blend...

You also won't get "aged" CC's if you don't buy more than you smoke,
which is likely to use upan tobacco budget.......

Just start buying CoRo's, Monte's, Upmann's,ect and don't
look back


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zeebra said:


> No other place to get better advice than here, so here it goes...
> 
> I have recently been smoking more CCs, mostly ones that were gifted to me as I have a very small collection of em. I am starting to enjoy them more than some non CCs now. I keep having this thought in my head, even while smoking a fantastic Cohiba over the weekend, should I switch and go all Cuban? Do a 50-50 split, a 60cc-40noncc-80cc-20noncc split, 100% cuban?? My head hurts...
> 
> ...


I never purchase Non Cubans i exclusively smoke Cubans! A bit of a snob maybe so but they bring me the most satisfaction. Dollar for Dollar they can't be beat. I have since joining Puff! Started smoking gifted Non Cubans the generosity of all the great BOTL is overwhelming! I still have not come across a non Cuban that has the complexity, depth all right here it comes TWANG of a Cuban. They have indeed gotten better but still are far behind! I would love to find a non Cuban that works for me. I have a better chance of finding a wife i could stay married too LOL!
When i switched from non Cubans to Cubans it was a very quick decision the disappointment of non Cubans.In comparison to the tremendous satisfaction of Cubans. Made it the most gratifying experience ever! Even better than divorcing my two wives!:smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shawn, there are three kinds of cigar smokers.

1. non-CC smokers. Guys who claim CCs are over hyped, they don't get it, etc. Obviously, these fuys are goofs. 

2. CC-only smokers. Like Tony, these guys have a strong preference for the island. Obvious reasons why, the cubans have a distinctive flavor profile not found anywhere else. They self-depreciatingly call themselves "snobs", but I don't think they are. I think they just have found their preference and stick to it. I don't blame them.

3. And then there are guys like me. I smoke both, and can't see myself not smoking both.

Look, I _love _CCs. It's been amazing the world that's opened up smoking these. I've been on a bit of a spree tracking down a few I really like. I will likely become a mostly-CC guy over the next few months.

That being said, sometimes, you want a maduro. Sometimes a Fuente just calls out to you. It's like chocolate and vanilla. There are people who prefer one over the other, but some people like swirls, and some people want one at one time, and another at another time. I would recommend strongly against dumping all of your NCs at the beginning. Let 'em age while you foray into the CC world, and you might find you have a craving for them from time to time. I have CCs in stock now and prefer them to anything else, but still find myself going to my maduros often for either a change, or just because I have a craving. I'm betting that'll happen even more as winter hits.

If I were you, I would sell about half my stock - all the sticks you don't absolutely love - and use those funds to explore the CC world. That way, you can go half-and-half, and still enjoy your favorite NCs whenever you want. For a guy who only smokes 1-2 a week (I'm the same way), that should be plenty of stock to keep you busy for a while!

Just my two cents.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Arnie is correct and I suppose you know the answer.
> Frankly, I smoke what I like.
> Can only tell you that I am not likely to buy another
> NC. If I visit a B&M, of course, I buy an NC,but it is a Padron
> ...


This I have stopped. My last was the AF Short Story maduro, but man I am enjoying those lil suckers!!

And for the "aged" part, after reading info on CC here, looks like I can purchase older boxes as well as new ones, but CCs are not aged before they are shipped, correct? Also more likely to have beetles, so freezing all CCs should be done, since I do live in Texas.

Sorry, but CoRos?? = Cohiba Robustos??

Thanks and thanks again for passing your MAW in the CC forum to me when I was new here! Been a while, but I havnt forgotten.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I never purchase Non Cubans i exclusively smoke Cubans! A bit of a snob maybe so but they bring me the most satisfaction. Dollar for Dollar they can't be beat. I have since joining Puff! Started smoking gifted Non Cubans the generosity of all the great BOTL is overwhelming! I still have not come across a non Cuban that has the complexity, depth all right here it comes TWANG of a Cuban. They have indeed gotten better but still are far behind! I would love to find a non Cuban that works for me. I have a better chance of finding a wife i could stay married too LOL!
> When i switched from non Cubans to Cubans *it was a very quick decision the disappointment of non Cubans*.In comparison to the tremendous satisfaction of Cubans. Made it the most gratifying experience ever! Even better than divorcing my two wives!:smoke:


Tony, I have read about you and how you only prefer CCs! And my thing was, why only CCs..?? I read a lot of your posts, and about "TWANG", which I can say I think, yes, think I got what you were talking about while smoking a Siglo VI.

Can you tell me what you mean by what I highlighted in your reply?

Thanks!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Good Luck,
I keep alot of Top Shelf NCs and smoke CCs also.
I am more versed with the NCs.
But I am thinking like you, my purchases are increasing
more towards the CC side, but I will keep my NC stash
cause they are all Top Shelf IMO.

Sounds like you know what you like, so dont sweat it.
Just Enjoy !


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

sounds like we will be seeing a few WTS threads started by you soon. I can't wait 

I have enjoyed the few CCs I have smoked thus far, but I'm still too chickens**t to order any for myself. Always a box split for me. Until I grow a pair...


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I am in the process of exploring this transition. I have amassed a fair collection of NCs. Now I am starting to accumulate CCs. I'll probably smoke the NCs for daily smokes while the CCs age. As mentioned above I will probably keep some of my favorite NCs on hand. Most likely my favorite Padrons. My goal is to move to CCs at some point for daily smokes. The bolivar shorts are pretty inexpensive so I am hoping to move to those for daily smokes. I really love the bolivars and am hoping to get to a place where I can have a quantity of those that have adequate age on them for daily smoking. 

As mentioned above, it will fall out naturally based on your habits. Its a new and equally slippery slope


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Tony, I have read about you and how you only prefer CCs! And my thing was, why only CCs..?? I read a lot of your posts, and about "TWANG", which I can say I think, yes, think I got what you were talking about while smoking a Siglo VI.
> 
> Can you tell me what you mean by what I highlighted in your reply?
> 
> Thanks!


I meant for lack of a better term, that i was ignorant as to what was out there! I knew nothing of Cubans as they were illegal. But my time in the Marine corps and traveling i quickly found. That they were not only legal but abundant any place in the world. Except for America, for me it was never the forbidden fruit factor that many speak of. But rather love at first site, the more Cubans i smoked the less important non Cubans became. The very reason you started this thread. You are sitting on the fence right now. Its just a matter of time before you cross over totally to the Dark Side my friend. I have seen many like you cross over to never go back. I am one as are many others here. I have never in my entire life seen anyone go the other way. In the end its all about what you like. Smoke what you like like what you smoke. The Habano's section is here it is a valuable resource. When i started we had nothing or anybody to really ask. Take advantage of this information age we are in. Most importantly whatever you do. Enjoy the journey its one hell of a ride!
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jakesmokes said:


> I am in the process of exploring this transition. I have amassed a fair collection of NCs. Now I am starting to accumulate CCs. I'll probably smoke the NCs for daily smokes while the CCs age. As mentioned above I will probably keep some of my favorite NCs on hand. Most likely my favorite Padrons. My goal is to move to CCs at some point for daily smokes. The bolivar shorts are pretty inexpensive so I am hoping to move to those for daily smokes. I really love the bolivars and am hoping to get to a place where I can have a quantity of those that have adequate age on them for daily smoking.
> 
> As mentioned above, it will fall out naturally based on your habits. Its a new and equally slippery slope


Any Cuban petite Corona will co that for you David! They are inexpensive and are ready to smoke very young!
Partags shorts
Bolivar Petite coronas
Por Laranga Petite Corona's
Are my top 3 pics of all time!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

bpegler said:


> Keep the NCs you love.
> 
> Sell all the rest.
> 
> ...


BPegler is wise.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Any Cuban petite Corona will co that for you David! They are inexpensive and are ready to smoke very young!
> Partags shorts
> Bolivar Petite coronas
> Por Laranga Petite Corona's
> Are my top 3 pics of all time!


Thanks Tony. I have a box of the petite coronas on the way. I have't tried the Por Laranga yet. I will have to order some of those and give them a try. I have noticed that the Bolivar RCs that are not in tubes seem to smoke better than the ones that do come in tubes. So I am going to stick with that. They are pretty tasty .


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Keep the NCs you love.
> 
> Sell all the rest.
> 
> ...


Shawn, by far the best advice Bob could give you and it seems you've figured that out now. I sold off some rare stuff a few weeks back because I am slowly moving over to more all Cuban sticks here lately. Once done, I'll probably be about 95% Cuban and 5% Non-Cuban as I am like you, there are some Non-Cubans I still enjoy (Man O War and Espana to name a few). Making the switch is not surprising at all and one I think will be best for me down the road. Cubans just "do it" for me anymore whereas I'm finding a lot of Non-Cubans do not.

Hope you've been well my friend!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Tony, I have read about you and how you only prefer CCs! And my thing was, why only CCs..?? I read a lot of your posts, and about "TWANG", which I can say I think, yes, think I got what you were talking about while smoking a *Siglo VI*.
> 
> Thanks!


The Siglo VI is probably one of my favorite sticks of all time Shawn.

How "low" are you on sticks my friend? You know I've got plenty and I've got no problem sending you some supplies for a good friend of mine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jakesmokes said:


> Thanks Tony. I have a box of the petite coronas on the way. I have't tried the Por Laranga yet. I will have to order some of those and give them a try. I have noticed that the Bolivar RCs that are not in tubes seem to smoke better than the ones that do come in tubes. So I am going to stick with that. They are pretty tasty .


That's because un tubed cigars age quicker more air flow! You are welcome!
Just open the tubes up let some air in!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I meant for lack of a better term, that i was ignorant as to what was out there! I knew nothing of Cubans as they were illegal. But my time in the Marine corps and traveling i quickly found. That they were not only legal but abundant any place in the world. Except for America, for me it was never the forbidden fruit factor that many speak of. But rather love at first site, the more Cubans i smoked the less important non Cubans became. The very reason you started this thread. You are sitting on the fence right now. Its just a matter of time before you cross over totally to the Dark Side my friend. I have seen many like you cross over to never go back. I am one as are many others here. I have never in my entire life seen anyone go the other way. In the end its all about what you like. Smoke what you like like what you smoke. The Habano's section is here it is a valuable resource. When i started we had nothing or anybody to really ask. Take advantage of this information age we are in. Most importantly whatever you do. Enjoy the journey its one hell of a ride!
> :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


Thanks for the info Tony!! I appreciate your input on this subject as when I see you around, I think of cubans, kitty litter and sexy women, think I just summed up your life...lol.

The habanos section here and another place has been very helpful and I've just been reading as much as I can, it is still overwhelming, but in a good way.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Thanks for the info Tony!! I appreciate your input on this subject as when I see you around, I think of cubans, kitty litter and sexy women, think I just summed up your life...lol.
> 
> The habanos section here and another place has been very helpful and I've just been reading as much as I can, it is still overwhelming, but in a good way.


My pleasure my brother that's what its all about Pay it Forward!
Peace!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Shawn, by far the best advice Bob could give you and it seems you've figured that out now. I sold off some rare stuff a few weeks back because I am slowly moving over to more all Cuban sticks here lately. Once done, I'll probably be about 95% Cuban and 5% Non-Cuban as I am like you, there are some Non-Cubans I still enjoy (Man O War and Espana to name a few). Making the switch is not surprising at all and one I think will be best for me down the road. Cubans just "do it" for me anymore whereas I'm finding a lot of Non-Cubans do not.
> 
> Hope you've been well my friend!


I saw that David, and I knew what was going on. I see my self going the same route, I think. Been on the back of my mind for the past 2 months now. Again, not completely going CC, but wanting to get a good amount in my humi, and start the transaction. Thinking about converting about 50% of my NCs right now and go from there...

BTW, when you talk about Habanos, and from where you were when you first started, all I can think of is......
*"Those look sexy. Correct me if I'm wrong, but are the Padron's Cubans?"*

LMAO!!!!! :smoke:

You ready for college foots man, Vansack looking for you...LOL....(jus kiddin)


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> The Siglo VI is probably one of my favorite sticks of all time Shawn.
> 
> How "low" are you on sticks my friend? You know I've got plenty and I've got no problem sending you some supplies for a good friend of mine.


David, that Sig is the one *YOU* sent me! I'm good for now David, thanks for the offer though!! I know you like to cause havok, but I'm good bro. Thanks again!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

zeebra said:


> I saw that David, and I knew what was going on. I see my self going the same route, I think. Been on the back of my mind for the past 2 months now. Again, not completely going CC, but wanting to get a good amount in my humi, and start the transaction. Thinking about converting about 50% of my NCs right now and go from there...
> 
> BTW, when you talk about Habanos, and from where you were when you first started, all I can think of is......
> *"Those look sexy. Correct me if I'm wrong, but are the Padron's Cubans?"* *
> ...





zeebra said:


> David, that Sig is the one *YOU* sent me! I'm good for now David, thanks for the offer though!! I know you like to cause havok, but I'm good bro. Thanks again!


My god you just NOW smoked that stick? How long have you had it? It's been a long time because I don't even remember sending it to you...lol. Oh I hear ya, you said you are getting low, so your not off the hook yet. I hope you've got some room, may not be tomorrow, or the end of this week, but I got ya down on my list....heh.

College foots? Oh yes, had a nice weekend, went 6-2 overall, picked up just a tad over 1k for the first week. Not bad guess, but it would have been nice if TCU defense decided to show up. Big play of the week was Boise as Moore is just sick with the ball.

Already played Stanford -20 for a few bills for week two.

Ha Vanzack, well well, haven't seen him post for awhile...lol.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> My god you just NOW smoked that stick? How long have you had it? It's been a long time because I don't even remember sending it to you...lol. Oh I hear ya, you said you are getting low, so your not off the hook yet. I hope you've got some room, may not be tomorrow, or the end of this week, but I got ya down on my list....heh.
> 
> College foots? Oh yes, had a nice weekend, went 6-2 overall, picked up just a tad over 1k for the first week. Not bad guess, but it would have been nice if TCU defense decided to show up. Big play of the week was Boise as Moore is just sick with the ball.
> 
> ...


HAHA!!! LMAO!!

Yea man, you told me to age that motherf*** so I aged it...LOL.

I'll get with you on foots if ya have time over at the other site. Would like to get some thoughts over there. Got burned by that BS Maryland pick 6 last night! Just sick to my stomach!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

zeebra said:


> HAHA!!! LMAO!!
> 
> Yea man, you told me to age that motherf*** so I aged it...LOL.
> 
> I'll get with you on foots if ya have time over at the other site. Would like to get some thoughts over there. Got burned by that BS Maryland pick 6 last night! Just sick to my stomach!!


Soooo you enjoyed the Siglo VI eh??

Sounds good bro, not access at work to that site, so I can only get on of an evening. Oh man you on the Canes last night? No no no...with all the suspensions? Bleh. I had Terps +3 and Over 48 in a teaser for 100, just for shits and giggles and something to watch.

Oh yeah the Weekly NFL Wager thread is running this year as well. Will be posting the lines and creating week one thread soon. I know you an action junkie....might be a good way for ya to build that Cuban collection...lol.

Aight we better get this topic back on cigars before the mods give us a lashing for not talking about cigars....lol.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Keep the NCs you love.
> 
> Sell all the rest.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I have been doing...in addition to smoking primarily a pipe. I've kept the NC's I love...many more NC's to bomb or send to the troops and I have a small, gifted only CC stash...along with m pipe goods...

But, it's going to differ for everybody!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Any Cuban petite Corona will co that for you David! They are inexpensive and are ready to smoke very young!
> Partags shorts
> Bolivar Petite coronas
> Por Laranga Petite Corona's
> Are my top 3 pics of all time!


I hope I got a dud Por Larranaga, because the one I had was easily the worst smoke I've had when factoring in flavor and construction. I have a Bolivar waiting to be smoked next, hopefully I have a better experience with that one.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I made the switch - I just found myself always overlooking the NCs in my humi and picking up a CC. So, I sold off the majority of of NCs and "re-invested" in CCs. Best cigar decision I have ever made.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Soooo you enjoyed the Siglo VI eh??
> 
> Sounds good bro, not access at work to that site, so I can only get on of an evening. Oh man you on the Canes last night? No no no...with all the suspensions? Bleh. I had Terps +3 and Over 48 in a teaser for 100, just for shits and giggles and something to watch.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed it very much David! Think I found that "TWANG" I keep hearing about, something I've never experienced in a NC before. Ahh I see why I never see you there often.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

JGD said:


> I made the switch - I just found myself always overlooking the NCs in my humi and picking up a CC. So, I sold off the majority of of NCs and "re-invested" in CCs. Best cigar decision I have ever made.


Saw that too man, and I remember when you were asking about the switch as well. I know everyone has their reasons, but why do you say, "best cigar decision I ever made."?


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I've thoroughly enjoyed this thread. I now have a little cc stock and have had 2 so far. It has caused me to research and am now awaiting my first test order. I'm not one to believe I have to make up my mind but will let my interest dictate where it leads me. 

After all it is about the journey not the destination. However I have a feeling that I will be heading in the cc direction. My one adjustment I see that could pose a challange is RG. I just enjoy larger RG cigars. But as I learn more it appears that may have to change or it can get expensive.

Looking forward to the next step.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

zeebra said:


> Saw that too man, and I remember when you were asking about the switch as well. I know everyone has their reasons, but why do you say, "best cigar decision I ever made."?


For a few reasons.

First, while there are some NCs that I enjoy, I enjoy CCs much more.

Second, I have saved so much money. Are there CCs that are extremely expensive? Yes, and I own quite a few. However, the overall cost of each stick is less than the NCs that (in my opinion) are able to compete with CCs taste wise. On top of that, because I can't just go to a B&M and buy a CC, I have saved the money that I otherwise would have spent just window shopping.

Third, I no longer have to deal with the "chase" to get ahold of limited edition NCs that I would spend hours finding and often times didn't enjoy. Sure, there are LEs, REs, and other limited edition smokes in the CC world - but they are MUCH easier to come by.

Fourth, when I do want to do the "chase" I can focus my efforts on certain CCs that I know have great reviews. Often times these are aged smokes such as Davidoffs and Dunhills.

Finally, CCs age much better than NCs, so I am able to set smokes aside to years and not worry about them going "flat."


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I believe I am up to about 25%cc/75%NC..
I as well find myself reaching for a CC fairly often.. Yes they are great, But also the PC's/Shorts/ClubCoronas are a nice 30-45 minute smoke. That is the main reason I grab them more often than a NC while at work. (don't always have the time for a 2hr NC).. Another reason I have been grabbing more CC is because I have more that a couple now so I can smoke a few and still have a bunch left in the Cooler..
Another thing I have found is that there's not alot of variety of good, short, cheap NC smokes out there. So If I do smoke a quick NC stick at work it is usually Short Story. They are an excellent smoke but they are a bit more expensive than some equivalent sized CC's. And Yes stop Chasing!!! Viaje's, Ligas, and Tats are good.. But at their price points you can buy some really nice CC's.. or a few CC's for that matter!
If I do buy a boutique these days, I usually only buy a stick or 2.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I think for me, my palate hasn't developed as much as some, so my nc taste is for sticks like Liga 9's, which are Amazing, but still like $9. I've never pursued or smoked expensive or rare cigars, save a couple padrons in my humi, and a few sticks from smelvis' blind sampler.

So for me, price isn't a factor, it's still that chocolate or vanilla choice. Both are great flavors, just depends on my mood.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

A lot to consider in here

Thanks for the good reading and advice fellas


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I was all excited to post but everything I would say was covered. I will say I am with those who is keeping and continuing to buy my favorites and certain other special nons!

Then other than that it's all Cuban. I am maybe 40% Cuban and would be a little higher but am smoking gifts which I consider enjoyable as they come from friends.

Very good thread here guy's :smokin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> I hope I got a dud Por Larranaga, because the one I had was easily the worst smoke I've had when factoring in flavor and construction. I have a Bolivar waiting to be smoked next, hopefully I have a better experience with that one.


Duds exist in every Marca ,Vitola of cigar. Regardless of the country of origin. That being said fakes also exist i hope as you do that it was indeed a Dud!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Duds exist in every Marca ,Vitola of cigar. Regardless of the country of origin. That being said fakes also exist i hope as you do that it was indeed a Dud!


Was gifted it from the noob destructor so I'm confident it was authentic. I'm certainly not going to write anything off based on 1. Was a bummer first experience though. Next up is the Bolivar PC which I hear great things about. I'm excited for that one. I've got a good feeling about it too...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Jonathan
The PLPC is seldom a great starting point for CC's
First they REQUIRE at least 3 yrs to be good and
the flavors don't jump out at you.....For my friends that come from
the NC market, I usually recommend Boli, Party, and Monte's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Was gifted it from the noob destructor so I'm confident it was authentic. I'm certainly not going to write anything off based on 1. Was a bummer first experience though. Next up is the Bolivar PC which I hear great things about. I'm excited for that one. I've got a good feeling about it too...





asmartbull said:


> Jonathan
> The PLPC is seldom a great starting point for CC's
> First they REQUIRE at least 3 yrs to be good and
> the flavors don't jump out at you.....For my friends that come from
> the NC market, I usually recommend Boli, Party, and Monte's


BullMan is right PLPC are usually not a good starting point for beginners.
They usually require at least 3 yrs to come around.
Had a box of 08's that took till 2011 to shine.
But all that seems to have changed as recent production tobacco is outstanding.
I purchased a box of late 2010's Nov to be exact, that are the bomb!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I love hearing all the reports of great 2010 sticks!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I love hearing all the reports of great 2010 sticks!


Me too. It sounds kinda like shooting fish in a barrel.

I'll be sampling a few forum favs soon. As soon as my birdie lands but don't want to get ahead of myself. fingers crossed.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

great info here. i too would like to get my feet wet, i hear party shorts are a good start, my question is, how long would i need to rest them before i can enjoy them?? i have a hard time spending $100 plus on a box that i cant enjoy untill 3-4 years later...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Jonathan
> The PLPC is seldom a great starting point for CC's
> First they REQUIRE at least 3 yrs to be good and
> the flavors don't jump out at you.....For my friends that come from
> the NC market, I usually recommend Boli, Party, and Monte's


Luckily for me I have 2 Bolivars calling my name that some very generous members sent me. Now those look right up my alley.

90% of my issue with the PLPC was construction. Very clogged, required a lot of poking around to open it up. Wouldn't burn or give off much smoke. RH was around 62% and I had it for 3 months prior to sparking it up, I don't know how long the other person had it. It was actually quite flavorful, unfortunately most of it was kind of sour tasting. It would have been an okay smoke if it wasn't for the draw problems, but certainly nothing spectacular. Since I don't know how much age was on it, nor how a smoke improves with aging over time, I certainly am not qualified to make any bold claims based on this one experience. It was just a let down to taste the forbidden fruit, and I got a bad apple (or maybe just not a ripe one).

The party shorts are something I've had my eye on for a little bit too. Glad those are in the beginner's wheelhouse.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Luckily for me I have 2 Bolivars calling my name that some very generous members sent me. Now those look right up my alley.
> 
> 90% of my issue with the PLPC was construction. Very clogged, required a lot of poking around to open it up. Wouldn't burn or give off much smoke. RH was around 62% and I had it for 3 months prior to sparking it up, I don't know how long the other person had it. It was actually quite flavorful, unfortunately most of it was kind of sour tasting. It would have been an okay smoke if it wasn't for the draw problems, but certainly nothing spectacular. Since I don't know how much age was on it, nor how a smoke improves with aging over time, I certainly am not qualified to make any bold claims based on this one experience. It was just a let down to taste the forbidden fruit, and I got a bad apple (or maybe just not a ripe one).
> 
> The party shorts are something I've had my eye on for a little bit too. Glad those are in the beginner's wheelhouse.


Sounds like a plugged stick to me! When i get a plugged cigar i just toss it.
You can't smoke a bad cigar and expect it to get better. No matter how much you prod it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jonathan, if that was the Por Larranaga from Shuckins, I think you just got a bad one. I smoked mine and it smoked beautifully. Ron told me it was 2010, and it did have a slight metallic twinge to it on the very tail end of the taste, but other than that it was stellar.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Keep the NCs you love.
> 
> Sell all the rest.
> 
> ...


Follow this mans advice. He knows what he is talking about...


----------

